# Raptors @ Bucks, April 19th



## Turkish Delight

<center>

















*Toronto Raptors* (32-48) @ *Milwaukee Bucks* (30-50)
April 19th, 2005, 8:00 PM EST
The Score






































*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Pape Sow, Chris Bosh*





































*Mo Williams, Mike Redd, Desmond Mason, Joe Smith, Dan Gadzuric*</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight

Just two games left. Doesn't look like Milwakee will pass us, even if they win. However, we're in a dog fight with Golden State and New York right now, so hopefully it can be another hard fought loss.


----------



## speedythief

The Bucks usually play us pretty well. This isn't going to be an easy game.

Toronto 107
Milwaukee 103
Assists: Kidd


----------



## SkywalkerAC

i'm going to be pessimistic and predict a win. this bucks team just isn't very good. is Redd definitely playing? wish i could see sow match up with gadz.


----------



## trick

"...and the last horse finally crosses the finish line..."

anyways, what's the deal with the " ???? leads the league in assists " some posters put in their pre-game predictions?


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> i'm going to be pessimistic and predict a win. this bucks team just isn't very good. is Redd definitely playing? wish i could see sow match up with gadz.


No idea about Redd. He didn't play last game did he? 
It would suck if he doesn't.


----------



## Crossword

trick said:


> "...and the last horse finally crosses the finish line..."
> 
> anyways, what's the deal with the " ???? leads the league in assists " some posters put in their pre-game predictions?


 Listen buddy, do you want Petey's points or not?


----------



## Crossword

Bucks have pwned us this year, but not at home. The Raptors can conceivably win this one, but I hope they don't. With that said, I wouldn't put it past the Raptors to win this one. I'll pick them but I hope I'm wrong!

Toronto 105
Milwaukee 102
Marbury leads night in assists


----------



## adhir1

the raptors loose the game 

98-95

kidd leads in assists


----------



## Mike1155

Goooooooooo Bucks!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors 103
Bucks 98
Nash


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Boston game thread was huge guys. Let's see if we can get just as many posts, if not more for this match up. 
Only two games left guys, let's make the most of it!


----------



## adhir1

offseason is coming up for us Raptors fans..and we need to get this board active in the summer as well...or the Nets board will catch up to us seeing as they are going to the playoffs...


----------



## JS03

Toronto Raptors 92
Milwaukee Bucks 87
Nash


----------



## Crossword

I just got an idea from X-Factor. I want this thread to reach 1,000 posts. So whoever gets the 1,000th post in this thread will recieve 5,000 points from me! Straight up, no BS.

GET YOUR POST ON!


----------



## adhir1

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I just got an idea from X-Factor. I want this thread to reach 1,000 posts. So whoever gets the 1,000th post in this thread will recieve 5,000 points from me! Straight up, no BS.
> 
> GET YOUR POST ON!


how about some rep points huh huh huh....juice it up big man...juice it up...(im sory its late and im studying,a nd just had some red bull to wake me up)


----------



## Marshall_42

Raptors 110
Bucks 99

Knight leads the night in assists


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Marshall_42 said:


> Raptors 110
> Bucks 99
> 
> Knight leads the night in assists


Knight plays for the Bobcats.


----------



## ansoncarter

Raptors 102
Bucks 94

okafur with 15/14


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

101-99 bucks.


----------



## madman

Raps 94
Bucks 99
:gopray:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I'll say Bucks win (fingers crossed) 110-106.

Did anyone see that Gadz went for something like 20 and 21 in their last game? He was a nice steal for them.


----------



## madman

SkywalkerAC said:


> I'll say Bucks win (fingers crossed) 110-106.
> 
> Did anyone see that Gadz went for something like 20 and 21 in their last game? He was a nice steal for them.


especially vs us everytime we play each other he looks like TD


----------



## ansoncarter

^remember that article someone posted here a while back where John Hollinger (stat guru guy) broke down the most efficient rebounders this year (taking into account opponents rebounding against them)

Gardzuric was number 1 

what are our chances of stealing him??? is he unrestricted this summer or anything?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

ansoncarter said:


> ^remember that article someone posted here a while back where John Hollinger (stat guru guy) broke down the most efficient rebounders this year (taking into account opponents rebounding against them)
> 
> Gardzuric was number 1
> 
> what are our chances of stealing him??? is he unrestricted this summer or anything?


He should be unrestricted we're not going to steal him. I don't know if we can even offer the full MLE as we used a chunk on Rafer and will probably want to sign Bonner as well. The Bucks' frontcourt is in rough enough shape; they need to keep him and get a sweet PF in the draft.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

and they're lacking depth at the 2/3, even if they do resign Redd.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Toronto - 95
Milwaukee - 93
Assists - Kidd


----------



## notorious

raptors 93
bucks 96


----------



## adhir1

WOW...TJ ford is playing today??????


----------



## adhir1

ohhh okay my bad...its fan appreciation day..my bad...


----------



## macro6

damn.. Michael Redd is out.....


----------



## Turkish Delight

Heh yeah, I would have been astonished. I heard he just started practicing with no contact the other day. 
Hope to see him in action as soon as possible.


----------



## Turkish Delight

In order for the Raptors to win, Chris is going to have to get the ball tonight.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I'm here for this one...for a bit anyways (it's 1 am here).


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update: *
Cleveland 53 Boston 43


----------



## Turkish Delight

Come on guys, we need more people contributing in these game threads.
Just two games left, let's end it on a high note.


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> I'm here for this one...for a bit anyways (it's 1 am here).


Nice.
We need all the help we can get.
:biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well this is the Bucks' last game of the season. 
Hopefully they can win this one.


----------



## JS03

Jalen rose with the bucket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose nails the jumper.
2-2


----------



## JS03

Mason replies with a bucket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Desmond Mason forces up an ugly shot, and it goes in.
4-2 Bucks.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow gets fouled, he'll go to the line.


----------



## JS03

Sow makes his first FT


----------



## JS03

Pape Sow drains his second FT


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow hits them both!
Hopefully he can continue hitting those shots from the line.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Lebron with 24, 6, and 4 at the half; damn that kid is good. Cavs leading the Celts by 11.

Nets dominating the Wizards so far.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Gadzuric and Bosh fighting for the ball down low, and Pape gets called for the foul.


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with a fadeaway miss


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with the turnaround. Short.
Strickland hits the jumper on the other end.


----------



## JS03

Pape sow in the paint goes for the shot but misses also


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sow misses the turaround. 
Milwakee goes on the fast break and hits the easy bucket.
8-4 Bucks.


----------



## JS03

MoPete Drains the three


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete hits the three.
8-7.


----------



## Crossword

10-7 Bucks early...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Gadzuric gets the kind role to go.
12-7 Bucks.


----------



## Crossword

Gadzuric just scored, 12-7. Bucks up 10-0 in the paint.


----------



## macro6

go Bucks [email protected]!##@@#@#@@


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose misses the two


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bucks outscoring the Raptors 10-0 in the paint early.


----------



## Crossword

Turnover by the Bucks, missed layup by Rafer, but the Raptors will go to the line.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer drives, and gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## JS03

Rafer goes to the paint and gets the contact


----------



## Turkish Delight

Seems like our defense is invisible as usual tonight. 
Hopefully the Bucks can pull through and win this game.


----------



## JS03

Alston makes both free throws


----------



## Crossword

And he goes 2 for 2, cuts the lead back to 3.


----------



## Crossword

Another almost-steal by Mo.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Seems like our defense is invisible as usual tonight.
> Hopefully the Bucks can pull through and win this game.


yep... bad defence


----------



## JS03

24 sec violation on the Mil Bucks


----------



## Crossword

good D by the Raps, 24 second violation on the Bucks.


----------



## Crossword

NASTY sick dunk by Bosh!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh just schooled Gadzuric.
Nice dunk.


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh!! wow that was a nice dunk..


----------



## JS03

Milwaukee with another offensive rebound


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mason with the layup.
Toronto's defense is invisible.
14-11 Bucks.


----------



## Crossword

Mason goes inside and misses the lay-in, but gets his own rebound and sticks it in.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

great start. you guys gotta fill me in on how Mo Williams looks, I haven't seen him play much this year and am wondering how he's progressed. Bucks should be looking good at PG next year with TJ back.


----------



## JS03

MoPete goes in abit goes for the basket but misses


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson misses the pull up.
I hope that's a shot that he works on during the off-season.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Bucks are shooting 67% in this ball game.
Where's the defense?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

yikes, Nets are winning 42-20.


----------



## JS03

Rafer to Bosh, Misses the two..


----------



## Crossword

Bosh misses the shot, but redeems himself by grabbing the rebound on the other end.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Strickland misses the open layup.
Alston goes for a pull up three and he misses.
Rose gets the layup to go.


----------



## Crossword

Rafer with a fast break three, and the Bucks miss the other way. Turning into a sloppy game.


----------



## JS03

Jalen one on one, gets the layin


----------



## JS03

Mo Williams with a deep three ball


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Williams hits from downtown.
17-13 Bucks.


----------



## Crossword

Mo Williams with a deep three, extends the Milwaukee lead to four.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> Peterson misses the pull up.
> I hope that's a shot that he works on during the off-season.


Yeah, his ballhandling has come a ways but he still has a long ways to go in aspects such as this.


----------



## JS03

Rafer anwsers back of one of his own


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer answers back with a three of his own.
17-16 Bucks.


----------



## Crossword

But Rafer comes back with a trey of his own, 17-16 the score.


----------



## JS03

Time out..
17-16 Bucks


----------



## Crossword

And that's the score going into the timeout, with around 5 minutes left in the first Q.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Timeout: 17-16 Bucks.
Raptors not playing defense as usual.
That makes for an exciting game.


----------



## JS03

Pretty close game... let the best team win...


----------



## Crossword

Well, we've seen pretty much what's to be expected of two awful defending teams. Both teams are getting inside pretty much at will, and both are a couple missed freebies away from a real high scoring game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Keep those posts coming guys, just two games left.
Everyone who participates in these game threads gets rep points from me.
Budweiser_Boy will give 5000 uCash points to whoever gets the 1000th post in this thread.
We'll have to get that far first.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
47-22 Nets.
Playoffs for them most likely.


----------



## Crossword

Yikes, the Nets are KILLING the Wizards right now, a bit OT but I'm with Turkish Delight - now that Philly's made it, I don't want the Nets in the playoffs. Goooo Bron!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Pretty close game... let the best team win...


Hopefully that's the Bucks.
:biggrin:


----------



## JS03

Tony misses his jump shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yikes, the Nets are KILLING the Wizards right now, a bit OT but I'm with Turkish Delight - now that Philly's made it, I don't want the Nets in the playoffs. Goooo Bron!


My thoughts exactly.
Go King James!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Darko got his first career start tonight, if anyone cares.

If Detroit had selected Bosh (like they probably should have), I guess Darko would have dropped to us. Think KO would have made good use of him? He's got great defensive potential...or so I hear.


----------



## Crossword

Rose just misses on a post up, Raps get the ball back, but Rafer misses the three.


----------



## JS03

Jalen and Rafer misses there shots


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston takes another three for some reason.
Why is he taking that shot?


----------



## Crossword

Nice ASSIST for Rafer...


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'd much rather see Rafer spread the ball around, and get his teammates involved, than taking those long threes.


----------



## JS03

MoPete playing so well...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete has been playing some great basketball of late. Hopefully this is something that he'll continue going into next season.


----------



## Crossword

The Raptors are doing a great job not only pushing up the ball and fast breaking it, but also running the floor and catching up with Rafer.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Alston takes another three for some reason.
> Why is he taking that shot?


A big habit for Rafer


----------



## Crossword

Rose called for a travel...


----------



## Crossword

Nice rebound for Pape Sow.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors on an 11-5 run.


----------



## JS03

MoPete with his second three ball


----------



## Crossword

Peterson hits another nice three-ball. Another assist from Rafer.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson hits a three. 
He has 8 points.
Neither team is defending right now.


----------



## JS03

Tony Kukoc with a floater, made


----------



## Turkish Delight

Kukoc gets the floater to go.
No defense.


----------



## Crossword

Sow got away with a travel there lol... instead he'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow gets fouled.
Gadzuric with his second already.


----------



## Crossword

He makes the first one, bit of a surprise there.


----------



## JS03

Pape Sow gets his first FT


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow hits them both.
4/4 in this ball game from the line.


----------



## JS03

Sow makes his second FT.. great shooting


----------



## Crossword

And he makes both! He's actually perfect from the line this game, 4/4.


----------



## Turkish Delight

A Marcus Fizer sighting!
:biggrin:


----------



## JS03

Strickland with a nice shot


----------



## Crossword

Erick Strickland with a nice (pushoff and) turnaround J.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Strickland gets the turnaround to go.
23-21 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The ball squirts out of Bosh's hands, Milwakee Ball.


----------



## JS03

Raps Outofbounds


----------



## Crossword

Bosh should be using Fizer like the drug, but instead he coughs the ball up against him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I think that Rafer's really been working on his shot off the dribble...in games. Last year with the Heat he was much more of a spot up shooter I think, yielding his higher %. Good to see him shooting a little better lately from downtown...he has, hasn't he?

What the **** am I doing in Ireland anyway? I want to watch my boys lose!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh needs to continue to take the ball inside. 
He's 1/4 in this ball game.


----------



## Crossword

lol... Skywalker, they're not doing much losing right now, up on the Bucks right now.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Bosh needs to continue to take the ball inside.
> He's 1/4 in this ball game.


 Yup, and that 1 came on a dunk. He really needs to stop trying to shoot those mid-rangers, not that he can't hit them, but he's forcing them right now. His best options are all around the basket.


----------



## JS03

SkywalkerAC said:


> I think that Rafer's really been working on his shot off the dribble...in games. Last year with the Heat he was much more of a spot up shooter I think, yielding his higher %. Good to see him shooting a little better lately from downtown...he has, hasn't he?
> 
> What the **** am I doing in Ireland anyway? I want to watch my boys lose!


heh Rafer's alright shooting downtown...

So how's Ireland?.. I want to go there.. sometime..


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> I think that Rafer's really been working on his shot off the dribble...in games. Last year with the Heat he was much more of a spot up shooter I think, yielding his higher %. Good to see him shooting a little better lately from downtown...he has, hasn't he?
> 
> What the **** am I doing in Ireland anyway? I want to watch my boys lose!


He is becomming a better shooter, I'l give you that. But I still don't like him taking those threes with plenty of time left on the clock.

Get back in Toronto! What are you doing in Ireland anyways?


----------



## JS03

I guess Nets are going to the playoffs.. errr


----------



## Crossword

Bucks tie the game up at 23, just under 2 left in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose drives and lays it in.
25-23 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Jalen now with six points


----------



## Crossword

But Jalen comes right back and hits the J.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mason gets the layup to go.
25-25.


----------



## Crossword

.... but Mason comes right back and hits the short two.


----------



## JS03

Bosh to Sow, with a dunk... nice pass cb4


----------



## Turkish Delight

Snap.. Crackle.. And Pop!
Sow with the dunk.


----------



## Crossword

... but SOW comes back and hits the dunk! Crazy game right now!


----------



## JS03

Sow with his second foul of the game..


----------



## Crossword

Fizer will go to the line for two...


----------



## Crossword

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Fizer will go to the line for two...


 ... or not... lol


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sow with 6 points and 3 boards already.


----------



## JS03

Fizer fakes out Hoffa.. and get the basket


----------



## Crossword

Well he gets his two points anyway, tie game at 27.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> ... or not... lol


Yeah, we weren't in the penalty yet.


----------



## Crossword

Jalen Rose! Going to the charity stripe in an and-one situation!


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose with the basket and the contact..
mr. three point play


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose.. Count it plus the foul.
How many and ones did he get the other night?


----------



## JS03

Jalen completes the three point game


----------



## Crossword

Araujo with the rebound...


----------



## JS03

Rafer drills the three ball... Raps taking controll


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer hits the open three.
I guess I'm okay with him taking those open ones, to keep the defense honest.


----------



## Crossword

And Rafer with the 3!


----------



## JS03

Tony Kukoc gets his basket..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Kukoc gets the easy bucket.
33-29.


----------



## Crossword

Mason with a nice FG.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose misses the three at the buzzer.
33-29 Raptors at the end of the first.


----------



## JS03

33-29 end of first
Jalen misses the three..


----------



## Crossword

Jalen just misses the 3 to end the quarter, Raptors up four, 33-29 over the Bucks.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> heh Rafer's alright shooting downtown...
> 
> So how's Ireland?.. I want to go there.. sometime..



It's great, I've got family here and Dublin is a young and vibrant city, if a little rainy. Great economy at the moment, I should have no problem finding a job in the financial sector. Going to be getting an interim bar job and meet some drinking buddies and sex kittens that way. But will hopefully be working for a bank before too long. 

Will be going insane when next season rolls around though. Out of my ****ing head. Even if we're losing we're going to be loaded with exciting prospects :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors with 4 threes already in this ball game.
Hopefully they can keep it up.


----------



## JS03

High scoring affair...
through the first Q


----------



## Crossword

Raptors aren't doing a very good job losing this game so far...


----------



## JS03

SkywalkerAC said:


> It's great, I've got family here and Dublin is a young and vibrant city, if a little rainy. Great economy at the moment, I should have no problem finding a job in the financial sector. Going to be getting an interim bar job and meet some drinking buddies and sex kittens that way. But will hopefully be working for a bank before too long.
> 
> Will be going insane when next season rolls around though. Out of my ****ing head. Even if we're losing we're going to be loaded with exciting prospects :curse:


Thats cool.. Enjoy your stay..


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Raptors aren't doing a very good job losing this game so far...


You can say that again.. :curse:


----------



## Crossword

Raptors getting out-shot and out-rebounded, but still have found a way to maintain the lead (*cough*3-pointers*cough*).


----------



## JS03

Raps 47.8%
Bucks 53.8%

not bad shooting for both teams


----------



## SkywalkerAC

High scoring. I though the NBA was great the past few years but it's really turning over- back to run and gun baby.


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook sighting


----------



## Crossword

Omar Cook comes in the game, and has a quick impact with the steal.


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> You can say that again.. :curse:


 Raptors aren't doing a very good job losing this game so far...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Go Hoffa! Show the gang what you can do big fella!


----------



## JS03

Buck outofbounds, Raps ball


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Omar Cook comes in the game, and has a quick impact with the steal.


Go Omar!


----------



## JS03

Hoffa drills the basket.. 2 points


----------



## Turkish Delight

Palacio with the nice dish to Hoffa, who hits the jumper.
Nice shot.


----------



## Crossword

Now that is a RIM RATTLING DUNK by Bosh!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Great passing, Bosh with a monster slam.
Raptors on a roll right now.


----------



## JS03

Rose to Bosh
KABosh!!! nice dunk


----------



## Turkish Delight

I love seeing Rose spreading the ball around.
He is such a creative passer.


----------



## JS03

Very nice pass to bosh.. props


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa commits his second foul of the game already.
Come on Araujo, stay in the game.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors up 37-29, Hoffa with another foul off the ball, and Desmond "I ****ed Your Mom" Mason hits the jumper.


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook loses the Ball, Bucks ball


----------



## Turkish Delight

Milwakee turns the ball over.
Raptors ball.
37-31 Raptors.


----------



## Crossword

Nice pass by Omar Cook, finding Bosh who is fouled.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors with three players with 8 or more points already in this ball game.
Raptors up 37-31 with 9:50 left.


----------



## Crossword

Gerald Green getting a shout from Chuck!


----------



## JS03

24 sec violation on the raps..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa gets tied up, no call, and there is a shot clock violation.


----------



## Crossword

Bosh with the rebound.


----------



## JS03

Hoffa misses the duece


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa misses the jumper.
Milwakee ball.


----------



## Crossword

Fizer can't finish over Araujo. Intimidating factor.


----------



## JS03

Back court vio on the raps.
timeout


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors called for backcourt violation.
Both teams starting to turn the ball over.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Hoffa and Bosh are going to work so well together. Just wait and see. I wish Hoffa had been used off the bench all season long.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors have 4 turnovers in this ball game.
The Bucks have 5.


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> Hoffa and Bosh are going to work so well together. Just wait and see. I wish Hoffa had been used off the bench all season long.


It's a shame. His bench production has been hindered because of all the foul trouble that he's been in.
If he could keep himself in the ball game, we'd be all right.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> The Raptors have 4 turnovers in this ball game.
> The Bucks have 5.


not bad for the raps.. only 4..heh


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Go Bucks GO!!!! This would be a miracle win for them against our devastating squad.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> not bad for the raps.. only 4..heh


Yeah, we usually do a pretty good job of keeping control of the ball.
We're still first in fewest turnovers in the league aren't we?


----------



## JS03

Ford with the duece


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah, we usually do a pretty good job of keeping control of the ball.
> We're still first in fewest turnovers in the league aren't we?


I have no Idea


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> Go Bucks GO!!!! This would be a miracle win for them against our devastating squad.


Heh yeah. This is pretty much a must lose.
I remember we won this game at this time last season.


----------



## Crossword

Yes Milwaukee! Cutting the lead to 1!


----------



## JS03

three ball for the bucks, catching up


----------



## SkywalkerAC

anyone care to describe the dunks by Sow and Bosh?


----------



## Turkish Delight

If we lose this game and tomorrow's we'll have yet another 50 loss season. Last year we managed to avoid it, with 2 wins to end the season, but we're going to have to win another game to avoid it this time around.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors come back, extend the lead back to three.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Palacio with the layup.
Count it plus the foul.


----------



## JS03

Milt gets it and the foul..


----------



## Crossword

Milt Palacio will go to the line for an and-one opportunity.


----------



## JS03

Milt completes the three point play


----------



## Turkish Delight

Palacio hits the free throw.
Raptors up 42-36.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Gaines gets the layup to go.
42-38 Raptors.


----------



## Crossword

42-38 Raptors, Milt with ANOTHER easy layup. Bucks D is horrible.


----------



## JS03

Palcio with another two points


----------



## Turkish Delight

Palacio with yet another layup.
Good to see the Raptors going to the hoop.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> Heh yeah. This is pretty much a must lose.
> I remember we won this game at this time last season.


The thing is that I'm not overly scared of NYC stealing our prospects. I don't think Green would get past them but he could very well be gone anyway. They aren't going to take Deron or Felton.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Goldwire for 3.
He has 8 points in this ball game.
Who is this guy?


----------



## JS03

Goldwire.. coolname.. makes the basket


----------



## SkywalkerAC

SkywalkerAC said:


> The thing is that I'm not overly scared of NYC stealing our prospects. I don't think Green would get past them but he could very well be gone anyway. They aren't going to take Deron or Felton.


but i'm still pulling for the loss.


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner... drains it


----------



## JS03

Hoffa's third foul of the game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner hits.
47-41 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Fizer with the offensive rebound, and he gets fouled by Hoffa.
That's his third.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Milt is the layup king.

I think he's earned himself in the league somewhere. How old is he anyway?


----------



## JS03

SkywalkerAC said:


> Milt is the layup king.
> 
> I think he's earned himself in the league somewhere. How old is he anyway?


Milt is a great layupper**
but not the king :king:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> Fizer with the offensive rebound, and he gets fouled by Hoffa.
> That's his third.


arg. darko got 3 in the first quarter tonight. both bigmen are very skilled but don't know the nba game yet. give these thugs a summer's worth of game tape already.


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> arg. darko got 3 in the first quarter tonight. both bigmen are very skilled but don't know the nba game yet. give these thugs a summer's worth of game tape already.


The thing is, Darko is still very very young.
Hoffa is still 24. He needs to develop, and soon.


----------



## JS03

Fizer gets both Fts


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Milt is a great layupper**
> but not the king :king:


someone already has the title of Layup King? Andre Miller perhaps?


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner with the O, Milt misses


----------



## Turkish Delight

Okay well there aren't as many people contributing tonight.
To get things going, I will give another 5k uCash points to whoever gets the 1000th post.
Come on guys.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Reece Gaines with the layup.
47-45 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Gaines with the steal and the layup


----------



## Turkish Delight

Aaron Williams with the dunk.
What a beast.


----------



## Crossword

Nice dunk by A-Will.


----------



## JS03

AAron Williams ...juzt_sick..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook with 3 assists already in this ball game.


----------



## JS03

MoPeterson.. with the tray..


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> The thing is, Darko is still very very young.
> Hoffa is still 24. He needs to develop, and soon.



They've probably been playing ball for the same length of time though, or longer for Darko. But you're right, Hoffa has a much more limited time frame to work with.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete with the nice jumper.
52-45 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Milt Palacio drains the basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Palacio with the pull up. 
He hits.
Raptors are heating up, they are shooting well over 50% in this ball game.


----------



## JS03

Raptors taking control of the game..


----------



## Turkish Delight

With Marshall out, our bench production has really dropped.
Palacio with 7 points already though.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Raptors taking control of the game..


Unfortunately maybe.
We need to lose don't we?


----------



## JS03

Milt with another shot... Misses


----------



## Turkish Delight

54-47 Raptors with 3:20 left.
Another high scoring affair.


----------



## JS03

FOul on Aaron Williams
timeout


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook misses the open jumper.
That's something he's going to have to work on if he wants to make next year's roster.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with only 5 shots in this ball game.
He needs to get more involved with our offense.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

If we draft Green or Bargnani we need to sign Omar and get a compatible athlete (Warrick if Green; Fernandez if Bargnani?). I love the though of getting a great PG in the draft, but Rafer/AW/Cook could get the job done, couldn't they?


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> 54-47 Raptors with 3:20 left.
> Another high scoring affair.


Yep, pretty high for two struggling teams


----------



## TOballer

nice to see the raps shootin well...our offense is never a problem, if we could only tighten up the D.


----------



## Crossword

Hard foul by Aaron, Bucks cut the lead to 3.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

GO KNICKS!!! keeping pace with the Bulls through the first quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer drives and he gets fouled.
He'll go to the line.


----------



## Crossword

Foul on the Bucks now, Omar at the line.


----------



## JS03

55-51 Raptors.. 2:08 remaining


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
New Jersey 70
Washington 44
8:26 in the 3rd.


----------



## Crossword

Bucks at the line, only down 4 now. Let's see if they can further cut into the lead.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors with 15 assists, Bucks with only 11.


----------



## Turkish Delight

TOballer said:


> nice to see the raps shootin well...our offense is never a problem, if we could only tighten up the D.


Hopefully someday...


----------



## JS03

Mason gets both FTs


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Celtics decided to make a game of it, only down the Cavs by 4 in the 4th.


----------



## Crossword

Mason makes them both, only a two point lead now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson with a nice fake, and gets the bucket to go.
Nice play by him.


----------



## Crossword

But Mo Pete has something to say about that! Back up to 4!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Zaza with a turnaround, air ball.
That's not his shot.


----------



## JS03

Nice play by Mo


----------



## Turkish Delight

Matt Bonner with the offensive rebound, and gets the bucket to go.
Kiss my glass!


----------



## Crossword

And Matt Bonner, banks it in and will go to the line for another one!


----------



## JS03

Red Rocket with another Offensive rebound...
Makes the basket and the foul


----------



## JS03

Bonner makes the FT


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook with 6 assists already in this ball game.
He's still struggling with his shot.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

just trying out the quick reply. wow i feel like a geezer on the boards these days. what the hell are these points anyway?


----------



## Crossword

Man... Cook just BLOWS by the Buck D.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Although we need to lose this game, I'm liking the way they are playing right now with Omar on the floor.


----------



## JS03

Aaron Williams misses the shot


----------



## Crossword

Aaron Williams has NO BUSINESS taking that shot.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Aaron misses the jumper.
Milwakee gets the rebound and runs up the floor.
Zaza gets fouled, he'll shoot two.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> Zaza with a turnaround, air ball.
> That's not his shot.


hasn't progressed as he might have, needs to get stronger still doesn't he?

same with what's his name, that Fortson damaged...


----------



## Crossword

Zazazazazaza will go to the line for a couple.


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> hasn't progressed as he might have, needs to get stronger still doesn't he?
> 
> same with what's his name, that Fortson damaged...


Not a bad pickup for the Bucks though, I must say.
What did they have to giveup for him, a 2nd rounder?


----------



## Crossword

Makes 'em both, lead down to three again. Steal for Mil!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner with 5 points in this game.
Hopefully he can have a big 2nd half, he needs it for his confidence.
-


----------



## JS03

Strickland drills the three


----------



## Turkish Delight

Strickland with the jumper with 3 seconds left.


----------



## JS03

MoPete misses final shot in the half


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors up 60-59 at half time.


----------



## Crossword

Strickland hits the LONG deuce with 3 seconds left in the half! At halftime, it's 60-59 Raptors, the Bucks hanging in there this quarter.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Darko with 5 points so far in the detroit game, what's his career high? What's Hoffa's again?


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors with 16 assists already at half time. 
Cook leading the way with 6.


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> Darko with 5 points so far in the detroit game, what's his career high? What's Hoffa's again?


Darko's is 8.
Hoffa's is 14.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both teams are shooting pretty well.
The Raptors are at 49%, while the Bucks are at 48%.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> Not a bad pickup for the Bucks though, I must say.
> What did they have to giveup for him, a 2nd rounder?


something like that. orlando was giving away a ton of players for a while there. how are they so deep now...and how the **** did they miss the playoffs? think that was a calculated move? they're going to be a major power next season IMO. They could go any direction in the draft but might as well go for another power player to shape a dominant frontcourt- Shelden Williams always comes to mind.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors are 5/11 from beyond the arc in this game. That's pretty good considering the fact that Donyell isn't playing.


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> something like that. orlando was giving away a ton of players for a while there. how are they so deep now...and how the **** did they miss the playoffs? think that was a calculated move? they're going to be a major power next season IMO. They could go any direction in the draft but might as well go for another power player to shape a dominant frontcourt- Shelden Williams always comes to mind.


Too many injuries down the stretch.
Also that trade for Christie was terrible IMO.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

looks like we have some work to do here. but thankfully the Bucks are right in the game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Might not make it too much longer though. Have to finish my application with the Bank of Scotland tomorrow- some numerical reasoning test- hope i don't **** it up.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Darko one point away from his career high.


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> Might not make it too much longer though. Have to finish my application with the Bank of Scotland tomorrow- some numerical reasoning test- hope i don't **** it up.


Oh, all right.
That's cool though. At least you've participated. Hope to see you tomorrow if possible.


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> Darko one point away from his career high.


It's his first start of the season isn't it?
He really wants more playing time.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Knicks up by 5 in the second quarter...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

make that 9


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> Knicks up by 5 in the second quarter...


Hopefully they can hold on this time, and win for once.
Jeez.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete with 14 points, 3 rebounds and 3 assists at the half.
He's been our most consistant player in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with only 5 shots in the first half, and he hasn't gone to the line once. 
That shouldn't happen.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Jeeyaaa! getting the new The Books album. Saweeet! Soulseek is money.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

speaking of money music, why am i not listening to any? how about a little Foreign Exchange for that hip-hop feel...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> Bosh with only 5 shots in the first half, and he hasn't gone to the line once.
> That shouldn't happen.


I'm not too worried. He probably knows the meaning of this game as well as we do. This is a time for other players to develop- yes, that includes veterans Rafer and Mo.

GO KNICKS!


----------



## Crossword

Jim Todd is the man. :yes:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

man it sucks for the bulls to lose curry like they have. can you say "welcome back weight problem"?


----------



## Crossword

Yup, the Knicks are doing their part so far, hopefully they can keep this up against the Bulls, but Ben Gordon has burned them a couple times this season already.


----------



## Crossword

Mo drains a WIDE OPEN three.


----------



## Crossword

Strickland misses, rebound goes to Sow.


----------



## Crossword

Gadzuric hits the short J for the bucks.


----------



## Crossword

Bosh with the nice clearout but can't connect.

His two field goals are both on DUNKS!!!


----------



## Crossword

Count the basket for Dan and the foul!


----------



## madman

Hey guess who back?


----------



## Crossword

He makes the freebie, and the Bucks are now on top, 64-63.


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> Hey guess who back?


 Bout time, I was wondering where you went.


----------



## Crossword

Rafer slips and turns the ball over.


----------



## Crossword

Mason just schooled Mo, and makes the jumper over him.


----------



## Crossword

Jalen ties the game up at 66 with a three of his own.


----------



## madman

Dmas hits a shot


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Bout time, I was wondering where you went.


yeah sorry i had to do some work for entreprenur


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bucks showing more intensity in this second half. 
Hopefully they can take the win.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Bosh with the nice clearout but can't connect.
> 
> His two field goals are both on DUNKS!!!


he was 13th or 14th in dunks on the season, WAY more than Vince has had of course. 

a little more muscle and he's really going to be throwing it down with the best of them.


----------



## Crossword

Bucks have a 3 point lead and the ball now.


----------



## madman

well my brother is being an *** and changed the chanell


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Hey guess who back?


Good.
I'll be kind of busy for most of this 3rd quarter, so hopefully you can fulfill my absence.


----------



## madman

nice blcok by DMas


----------



## madman

TO Raps


----------



## madman

Wow can someone please slap my brother


----------



## madman

hey my brother "the raptor fan" would rather watch south park then the raptor game :curse:


----------



## Crossword

Nice update on the Jays, up 4-3 in the bottom of the ninth. Hopefully they can hold on and get the W for Halladay.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nice update on the Jays, up 4-3 in the bottom of the ninth. Hopefully they can hold on and get the W for Halladay.


sweet


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> Wow can someone please slap my brother


 *slap*


----------



## SkywalkerAC

keep the updates coming! doesn't he know that Pape Sow is on the court?


----------



## Crossword

Nice runner by Jalen, cuts the Bucks lead to 3.


----------



## Crossword

Oh man, what a NASTY dunk by Gadz. Where was Raps interior D on that one?


----------



## Crossword

Bucks almost lost it... wait, there they did.


----------



## Crossword

Rafer with the score! He's got 12 and 4... looked like a lot more dimes than that though.


----------



## Crossword

The Raptors are having so many steal opportunities.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Darko with new career high 11 points. two rebounds, two assists. Still on the court too. 2 blocks too.


----------



## Crossword

Rafer with the 8th trey for the Raps, 76-75 Milwaukeeee.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I love Leo ripping Kukoc..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Okay I'm back.
76-75 Bucks with 5:30 left in this game.


----------



## Crossword

SkywalkerAC said:


> Darko with new career high 11 points. two rebounds, two assists. Still on the court too. 2 blocks too.


 Yup, his first start for the Pistons. Finally showing what he can do out there (kinda).


----------



## Turkish Delight

Seems like the Raps are falling in love with the three ball.
Their offense is struggling right now.


----------



## Crossword

Strickland iwth another J, he's stroking it tonight.


----------



## JS03

BAck... Watching JAys!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with only 4 points in this ball game.
Only two shots in this quarter.


----------



## Crossword

Another made three byu the Raps, tie game now.


----------



## JS03

OT: Jays win 4-3 over RedSox


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer Alston with 18 points, 6/9 from the field.


----------



## Crossword

A botched alley-oop by the Bucks, but damn that almost went in.


----------



## madman

sounds like we are making it bery competitive, hopefully we lose this


----------



## JS03

Tech on Mason


----------



## Turkish Delight

Desmond Mason gets teched up. 
Jalen Rose to the line?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

knicks up 7 at the half


----------



## madman

how has pape been playing


----------



## bigbabyjesus

What the hell is Mason yelling about? He didn't get touched.


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> OT: Jays win 4-3 over RedSox


 Nice, nice, Jays getting back on the right track finally.


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Tech on Mason


what happened?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> OT: Jays win 4-3 over RedSox


Yeah I saw that.
Congrats on them.
Halladay with another solid performance.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose misses his shot


----------



## Crossword

ANOTHER steal by the Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose misses the pull up.
Raptors up 79-78.


----------



## Crossword

Rafer is REALLY feeling it, 12 points this quarter alone!


----------



## JS03

Rafer with 20 points, good job


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston hits again.
20 points for him.
7/10 from the field.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Damnit Rafer.. stop it!


----------



## JS03

Tech on Pachullia


----------



## Turkish Delight

Zaza gets teched up as well.
No reason for him to overreact like that.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose gets the Ft


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> Damnit Rafer.. stop it!


Haha, I guess he forgot we're trying to get a high pick in the draft.
He's playing for himself right now.
:biggrin:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Pachulia should have gotten tossed for that. You could argue that he threw a punch, though it was more of a slap.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Zaza gets teched up as well.
> No reason for him to overreact like that.


They are letting us win  

we should be doing this for them


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors on a 10-2 run.
Raptors up 82-79.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Why are the Bucks going to the line?
There was no foul.


----------



## madman

vigilante said:


> Pachulia should have gotten tossed for that. You could argue that he threw a punch, though it was more of a slap.


who did he slap


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose now with 18 points


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen off the bounce, and he hits.
He has 18 points now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Loose ball foul called against the Raptors.
That's Hoffa's 4th foul in 8 minutes.


----------



## JS03

Hoffa with his forth foul of the game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors up 84-80 with about 3 minutes to play in the 3rd.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Loose ball foul called against the Raptors.
> That's Hoffa's 4th foul in 8 minutes.


wow.. Hoffa is one good fouler..


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
Cavs win 100 to 86 over the Celtics.


----------



## JS03

OT: Cavs beat Celtics.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hopefully the Cavs can beat us tomorrow night, and the Nets lose to the Celtics.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> *Update*
> Cavs win 100 to 86 over the Celtics.


er... to fast for me..


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Go Hoffa!!!


----------



## Crossword

Yup, hopefully we can shut ourselves down for the Cavs tomorrow.


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> OT: Cavs beat Celtics.


thank god

now all they have to do is beat us


----------



## madman

update: my brother is a ***


----------



## JS03

Hoffa better be careful might pick up a tech


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> thank god
> 
> now all they have to do is beat us


And hope that the Nets lose to the Celtics.


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> update: my brother is a ***


so is mine.....


----------



## Crossword

Hoffa looked like he was crying, arguing that call.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We haven't been spreading the ball around too much in this 3rd quarter.
We're still stuck at 19 assists.


----------



## JS03

MoPete is fouled. will be going to the line


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> wow.. Hoffa is one good fouler..


dude's just too strong for his own good.


----------



## Crossword

Mo fouled on a jumper, he'll go to the line for... what is it, two or three?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson gets fouled. 
He'll go to the line.
For two.


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> so is mine.....


is he not letting you watch the game?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors being outrebounded by the Bucks 34 to 27.


----------



## JS03

Mo makes the second FT


----------



## Crossword

The refs love Toronto? News to me...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson hits them both.
86-82 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Nice pass by Kukoc..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nice backdoor cut.
Kukoc with 9 points.
86-84 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Hoffa misses, going to the line..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa gets fouled.
Zaza ejected?


----------



## madman

why is chris playing so average today?


----------



## Crossword

Nice move by Hoffa.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

cmon bucks! get it together! who do you think is going to finish out the game at center?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa's a pretty good free throw shooter, nice to see him getting to the line.
Who likes Hoffa's haircut?


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Hoffa gets fouled.
> Zaza ejected?


why?


----------



## Crossword

Hoffa got a haircut, too, right?


----------



## JS03

Hoffa makes the first Ft


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Hoffa's a pretty good free throw shooter, nice to see him getting to the line.
> Who likes Hoffa's haircut?


how funny is it?


----------



## JS03

Hoffa makes the second ft


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston with 20, Peterson with 19, and Rose with 18.
We might have 3 people with 20 points before the 4th quarter even begins.


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> why?


 Arguing the call.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Arguing the call.


i see 
why are losing?? it is their season finale, they should be winning  :curse:


----------



## Crossword

Horrible pass by Hoffa. WHY?! He HAD the shot!


----------



## JS03

Hoffa throws it away, instead of shooting it


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa was wide open, and tries going cross court. 
Bad pass.
He should take that shot.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

six fouls on pachulia? what was hoffa's "move"?


----------



## JS03

Jalen making it look easy..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose abuses the Bucks' defense.
Great drive by him and hits the layup.


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> i see
> why are losing?? it is their season finale, they should be winning  :curse:


 Don't worry, maybe we'll lose OUR home finale!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors on a 7-2 run.
Mason gets the layup, plus the foul.


----------



## JS03

Mason with the basket and the foul


----------



## madman

looks like Cook has played pretty good


----------



## JS03

Mason completes the three point play


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Hoffa's the man! yeah turnovers!


----------



## JS03

Alston fouled going to the line


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Darko ties Hoffa's career high with 14 points.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Williams scores with 1 second left on the clock.
93-89 at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## JS03

Williams gets the basket...lucky


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose with 21, shooting 8/14.
Alston with 20, shooting 7/10.
We're shooting well, but we're not passing the ball enough.


----------



## madman

SkywalkerAC said:


> Darko ties Hoffa's career high with 14 points.




Wow who saw that coming?


----------



## JS03

Raptors with only a four point lead, hopefully we can pull it off and lose it..


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> .
> We're shooting well, but we're not passing the ball enough.


and not losing enough


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> Darko ties Hoffa's career high with 14 points.


Against the Hawks..
Then again, Hoffa's was against the pre Baron Warriors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> and not losing enough


Or not losing at all.
We're up by 4.
It might not seem like a lot, but we've been in control for most of this game.
It's going to take a big 4th quarter push for the Bucks to win this one.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Against the Hawks..
> Then again, Hoffa's was against the pre Baron Warriors.


ouch


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both teams are controlling the ball pretty well so far.
The Raptors with 10 turnovers, while the Bucks with only 9.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Or not losing at all.
> We're up by 4.
> It might not seem like a lot, but we've been in control for most of this game.
> It's going to take a big 4th quarter push for the Bucks to win this one.


that was the joke


----------



## adhir1

what happen to Bosh????


----------



## JS03

MoPete drills the three.. <<playing well


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson hits the three.
That's his 5th of the ball game.
Raptors up 98-89.


----------



## Turkish Delight

15 points off Milwakee's 10 turnovers so far.


----------



## JS03

Goldwire misses the three... <<not as good as MoPete


----------



## SkywalkerAC

looks like he's taking it easy.


----------



## madman

update: MTB2 Reruns are more important then the raptors, **** my brother


----------



## JS03

CB4 with the tip..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner misses the layup, but nice tip off by Bosh.
100-89 Raptors.


----------



## Crossword

OT: How is Denver losing to Portland?!?!? GO NUGGETS!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors are scoring at will right now.
Already 100 points and the 4th quarter has just started.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete, Alston and Rose all have more than 20 points in this ball game already.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

16, 5, and 2 for Darko with 3 blocks.


----------



## JS03

shot clock vio on bucks


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors are scoring at will right now.
> Already 100 points and the 4th quarter has just started.


not good  

No Redd? that makes it hard for them to come back


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 6 points, 8 rebounds and 2 assists.
Hopefully he can end this game with a big 4th quarter.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose with a three


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> not good
> 
> No Redd? that makes it hard for them to come back


It would require a big choke job for us to lose this one.


----------



## Crossword

JALEN for three now! 103-89 Raps, just kiiilin' em.


----------



## JS03

17-5 run for the raps..
timeout bucks


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose with another 3.
He has 24 points.
Timeout Bucks.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

damn this is a high scoring game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well this game is over.
Raptors are on a 17-5 run.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> It would require a big choke job for us to lose this one.


 pretty much...


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Mo Pete, Alston and Rose all have more than 20 points in this ball game already.


i have noticed that recently we have been getting quite a few players around 20 points each game


----------



## JS03

I guess we're gonna win this..


----------



## Crossword

The Raptors will score at least 120 points in this one, bank on it.


----------



## Crossword

How much time left, too? Like over 9 minutes I bleieve.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> i have noticed that recently we have been getting quite a few players around 20 points each game


It's mainly due to the fact that Mitchell is shortenning his bench.
I don't mind.


----------



## Crossword

Just checked, 9:51. Crazy amount of time left on the clock.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors are 11/20 from beyond the arc.
That's pretty impressive considering Marshall's absence.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors with 103 points already, with 9:51 left in the game.
I wouldn't be surprised if we get 120 in this ball game.


----------



## JS03

lol... Chuck has Onions, Onions and More Oniions


----------



## madman

well we have 3 players with 20+ now


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Knicks up by 4.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We're going to win this meaningless game, but we lose the only game that actually counted, the one against the Nets.
God this team is frustrating.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> lol... Chuck has Onions, Onions and More Oniions


I never understood that. What's with all those onion remarks?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Think A-train will finish out the game at C or what? Bosh and Bonner?


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> Knicks up by 4.


Well Washington lost tonight, so Chicago is 4th place. 
Hopefully the Knicks can keep the pressure and win that game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer with a nice pass to Bosh who nails the jumper.
Raptors up 105-90.


----------



## JS03

CB4 with the bucket


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> I never understood that. What's with all those onion remarks?


it means balls or guts


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> I never understood that. What's with all those onion remarks?


I guess I didn't either. I assumed it meant big balls.


----------



## JS03

Goldwire with a basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors turn the ball over.
Goldwire hits the bucket.


----------



## JS03

Kukoc misses the three


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh was going for a dunk, but he got fouled.
He'll go to the line.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Finally Cook hit a shot.
He has 8 assists in 16 minutes.


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh gets his Fts


----------



## macro6

Raptors must lose!


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> well we have 3 players with 20+ now


 And surprisingly, none are Bosh.


----------



## JS03

Bonner fouls Kukoc


----------



## Crossword

macro6 said:


> Raptors must lose!


 Does not look like that's gonna happen though.


----------



## JS03

macro6 said:


> Raptors must lose!


you can say that again...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Kukoc lays it in.
He has 11 points and 9 rebounds in 31 minutes.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh hits another shot.
He has 12 points now.


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh drains the basket


----------



## Crossword

Nice turnaround by Bosh.


----------



## JS03

Cb4 with the basket


----------



## Crossword

Williams will go to the line for two.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh is actually getting the ball now, mainly due to the fact that Omar Cook is on the floor.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Finally Cook hit a shot.
> He has 8 assists in 16 minutes.


wow that is very efficent


----------



## Crossword

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Williams will go to the line for two.


 Mo that is.


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> wow that is very efficent


 And a career high, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## JS03

hey I see Murray... Remember him?


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Bosh is actually getting the ball now, mainly due to the fact that Omar Cook is on the floor.


yeah that is a good way to stay on the team


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose with a tough turnaround, and he hits.
He has 26 points.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose with 26 now...


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> hey I see Murray... Remember him?


 lol... what a guy, he's not on the court though.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> yeah that is a good way to stay on the team


Yep.
I'm impressed with Omar's play. 
I wouldn't be surprised if he's on next year's roster.


----------



## Crossword

113 points for the Raptors with just under 6 minutes left to play. I think my 120 point prediction is holdimg up pretty well.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors with 113 points with 5 and a half minutes left in the game.


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook misses.


----------



## Turkish Delight

OH MY GOODNESS!
That was a ridiculous play.
Bosh with the slam!


----------



## JS03

That was JUZT_SICK!!
Chris Bosh with a Sick dunk!!


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> hey I see Murray... Remember him?


ummm what was his number again 21? seriously i cant remember


----------



## Crossword

Oh MAN! Rose to Bosh! What an awesome play!

Hopefully we'll get to see that a lot more next year. :yes:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors were on the break, Omar sent it to Rose who lobbed it to Bosh who slammed it down.
That was sick.


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> ummm what was his number again 21? seriously i cant remember


 Yeah 21.


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> That was JUZT_SICK!!
> Chris Bosh with a Sick dunk!!


**** I HATE MY BROTHER


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Oh MAN! Rose to Bosh! What an awesome play!
> 
> Hopefully we'll get to see that a lot more next year. :yes:


Definately.
Hope we see a replay of that.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> **** I HATE MY BROTHER


Wow that was one of the best plays I've seen in awhile.
It'll be probably be on the highlights, so don't worry.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

GODDAMNIT! I always miss good plays when Im on the computer.


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> ummm what was his number again 21? seriously i cant remember


lol.. I can't remember Either... I'm serious also..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors up 115-98 with 5:05 left in the 4th.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Wow that was one of the best plays I've seen in awhile.
> It'll be probably be on the highlights, so don't worry.


still


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> **** I HATE MY BROTHER


 LOL you're STILL not catching htis game?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Wow I didn't even notice, that was a 180.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Williams hits.
Bucks are at 100.


----------



## JS03

Mo williams drains the Basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose hits the three.
The Raptors are putting on a clinic now.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors just can't miss right now. 118-100, with the ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh has heated up in this 4th quarter, thanks to Omar.
He has 10 points in this quarter.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> LOL you're STILL not catching htis game?


nope seinfeld is now what he is choosing instead


----------



## JS03

MoPete misses the three


----------



## macro6

Raptors win.......... how friggen disappointing it is...............


----------



## madman

nm


----------



## Crossword

A travelling call made against the Bucks, Raptors ball again.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Williams gets called for travelling.
Raptors ball.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I'll leave on a high note, it's after 3am here. man Bosh and the Raptors are awesome. keep up the good work boys.


----------



## madman

Chris looks like he just exploded out of nowhere


----------



## bigbabyjesus

DAMNIT Chicagos winning. And Portland is putting a whipping on the Nuggets.


----------



## Crossword

That should be a foul on the Bucks, and I believe it is.


----------



## madman

SkywalkerAC said:


> I'll leave on a high note, it's after 3am here. man Bosh and the Raptors are awesome. keep up the good work boys.


see ya


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bucks were on a two on one, but Mo Pete got tripped on the play.


----------



## JS03

MoPete on the bench now... Great game for him


----------



## Turkish Delight

Gadzuric with the offensive rebound.
He nails it in.


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner with the put back


----------



## Turkish Delight

Matt Bonner gets it to go.
He's had a solid game, 7 points and 5 rebounds off the bench.


----------



## JS03

wow Raptors have 120 points so far


----------



## bigbabyjesus

madman said:


> nope seinfeld is now what he is choosing instead


is your brother older or younger? because if hes younger, you should be kicking his ***.


----------



## Crossword

vigilante said:


> DAMNIT Chicagos winning. And Portland is putting a whipping on the Nuggets.


 It's only halftime, Denver could still come back. Melo is playing great right now, but Miles is just out of his mind... nobody could have predicted a 32-point half for him.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Matt Bonner gets it to go.
> He's had a solid game, 7 points and 5 rebounds off the bench.


has his shot been hitting?


----------



## madman

vigilante said:


> is your brother older or younger? because if hes younger, you should be kicking his ***.


younger but if i were to do that then i get in **** from my mom, last time we fought he bit me


----------



## madman

MO having a great road game


----------



## Crossword

Where has Pape Sow been in the 2nd half? He had a great start but hasn't seen much PT since.


----------



## madman

Raps hit 120, first time this season right?>


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner with the buccccket


----------



## Crossword

122 points for the Raps, still 2:20 left.


----------



## Crossword

Mo & Jalen on the bench right now, but the rest of the guys picking up right where they left off.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> 122 points for the Raps, still 2:20 left.


Can we get to 130?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

OT- Who thinks the Score Tonight is the greatest show on TV? Sid and Tim are soooo funny, bunch of goofs. And Cabbie on the street is jokes too.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Can we get to 130?


i doubt it


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bucks are going to go 30-52.
11 more losses than last season.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa nails the jumper.
Raptors up 124-107.


----------



## Crossword

Hoffa with the long two. 124 points for the Raps now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner goes to the rim strong, and gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Bucks are going to go 30-52.
> 11 more losses than last season.


well they havent had TJ for all of this season, at least last year they had him for a bit


----------



## Crossword

And Bonner goes to the line for two, fouled on a dunk attempt.


----------



## JS03

With a win TODAY... we tie last year record with 33 wins.. woopeee


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow with yet another rebound.


----------



## JS03

Hoffa, basket and the foul


----------



## Crossword

Hoffa will go to the line in an and-one situation. The Raptors are still relentless, just piling up the points.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa with the bucket, plus the foul!
Stat padding at its finest!


----------



## JS03

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> With a win TODAY... we tie last year record with 33 wins.. woopeee


and with a lose tomorrow we tie last year record 33-49 yes..


----------



## Crossword

Nooooo... go for the record!!! lol


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well the Raptors will not surpass their franchise record of 128 points.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Hoffa with the bucket, plus the foul!
> Stat padding at its finest!


kinda like you and posting


----------



## JS03

good game


----------



## notorious

madman said:


> Raps hit 120, first time this season right?>


nah, I think raps hit 120 against 76ers when marshall kept on dropping 3s


----------



## Crossword

Alright, now bring on Cleveland (and another loss), and GO NEW YORK!


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Well the Raptors will not surpass their franchise record of 128 points.


aww that sucks


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook with 10 assists in this game.
Just if he could have more confidence in his shot.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We won this game, but I don't feel happy at all. I actually feel kind of dissapointed.


----------



## Crossword

notorious said:


> nah, I think raps hit 120 against 76ers when marshall kept on dropping 3s


 Yup, we scored 128 that game (a franchise record). We fell one shy of that, with 127 today.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Omar Cook with 10 assists in this game.
> Just if he could have more confidence in his shot.


he gots to practise this offseason..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 14 points, 7 rebounds and 2 assists. 
He struggled for most of this game, and wasn't too involved with our offense, but he had a big 4th quarter.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Omar Cook with 10 assists in this game.
> Just if he could have more confidence in his shot.


i am happy he isnt shooting we have enough shooters but not enough passers


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow with yet another solid performance.
6 points, 9 rebounds, and 1 assist in 20 minutes of play.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Bosh with 14 points, 7 rebounds and 2 assists.
> He struggled for most of this game, and wasn't too involved with our offense, but he had a big 4th quarter.


 Well... a relatively big 4th quarter.


----------



## JS03

My game prediction was way off..


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Turkish Delight said:


> We won this game, but I don't feel happy at all. I actually feel kind of dissapointed.


Exact opposite for me I guess. Usually when we win I get mad (only lately of course), but today I didn't really care, because I expected us to win this and our young guys played good.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors end with an 11-30 record away from home.
Not too bad considering the fact that we were like 2-18 at one point.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Pape Sow with yet another solid performance.
> 6 points, 9 rebounds, and 1 assist in 20 minutes of play.


 Wow... he had 6 & 6 when they showed the stats of the X factors... he racks up those rebounds quicktime.


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> My game prediction was way off..


i think everyones was


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> The Raptors end with an 11-30 record away from home.
> Not too bad considering the fact that we were like 2-18 at one point.


 2-19*


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> Exact opposite for me I guess. Usually when we win I get mad (only lately of course), but today I didn't really care, because I expected us to win this and our young guys played good.


I'm just dissapointed because we lost to the Nets, a game that actually might have mattered, but we beat the Bucks, a game that meant nothing.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> The Raptors end with an 11-30 record away from home.
> Not too bad considering the fact that we were like 2-18 at one point.


11-30.. disappointing


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> i think everyones was


That reminds me.
Budweiser_Boy, would you mind doing the honors?


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> The Raptors end with an 11-30 record away from home.
> Not too bad considering the fact that we were like 2-18 at one point.


yup we have been improving on that


----------



## Turkish Delight

We had 29 assists in this ball game, which is pretty impressive. 
I really liked Omar's performance tonight. He did a good job of getting Bosh involved.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> I'm just dissapointed because we lost to the Nets, a game that actually might have mattered, but we beat the Bucks, a game that meant nothing.



yeah i know exactly how you feel


----------



## Turkish Delight

Whoa, SkywalkerAC is still hanging around here. 
Isn't it like 3:30 AM in Ireland right now?


----------



## JS03

Don't forget to post tomorrow, last game woot woot..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Don't forget to post tomorrow, last game woot woot..


Yeah, it is.
Too bad this time we didn't even come close to 1000.
Hopefully we can reach it tomorrow.
I know we can guys, come on.


----------



## JS03

Onion to MoPete...

MoPete played awesome... join the club if haven't done so..


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Don't forget to post tomorrow, last game woot woot..


Yup gonna be a crazy game, expect Lebron to go off again in TO


----------



## JS03

im out for today..later..
Go Jays!!!


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah, it is.
> Too bad this time we didn't even come close to 1000.
> Hopefully we can reach it tomorrow.
> I know we can guys, come on.



well i am not going to be around for that game also cause im at my dad's place from 5 to 8


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston, Palacio and Omar combined for 34 points, 8 rebounds and 17 assists in 51 minutes of play.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> well i am not going to be around for that game also cause im at my dad's place from 5 to 8


Oh all right.
I guess I'll have to post even more now.


----------



## notorious

madman said:


> Yup gonna be a crazy game, expect Lebron to go off again in TO



heh, he'll probably get a new career high in points ........


----------



## speedythief

Nice little win. Even though we scored a bundle of points it wasn't really much of a game to watch. I'm sure the players will be happy for it, though.

Especially Omar Cook and Pape Sow, who are finishing the season strong. Omar looked nice out there. Kind of like how Rafer looked earlier in the season, sans the shooting. It goes to show what kind of a difference a pass-first point guard could've made to this team SINCE GODDAMNED NOVEMBER WHEN I SAID THEY SHOULD GET ONE! We would be in the playoffs if we had've, though, so I suppose it's in the best interest of the future of our team to have lost this many games.

What's up with Mo Pete these days? He's strung together a few weeks of excellent play. I don't think enough has been said of how well he is doing. Far be it for the Toronto media to talk about that, eh? But I digress.

This thread is pretty huge. Nice to see the board picking up activity as the season winds down.

I hope a lot of you will stick around during the offseason and help us all reach 100,000 posts before tip-off in November.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Oh all right.
> I guess I'll have to post even more now.


 LOL... keep on looking for more reasons to post.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> im out for today..later..
> Go Jays!!!


See you later.
Thanks for participating.

Raptors were on fire tonight. They ended up shooting 52%, on 88 shots.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa ended up with 8 points, and 2 rebounds in 8 minutes of play.
Unfortunately, 5 of those points were in garbage time.


----------



## Crossword

I think we can reach 100,000 posts before the end of the NBA Finals, if we can keep this board active during playoff time.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

HAD to break out the PAPE avatar.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

I'm happy that the raps won. It was a good game to watch.
Personally, I think that winning these last two games and going out on a high note is more important then moving up one/two spots in the draft. I want these guys to have something to look forward to next season and not end it off in frustration. 
I was impressed with the play of Cook tonight, 10 assists is awesome and if he works on his shot in the offseason, he could help out this team next year. 
The raptors played very well as a team and everyone contributed in some way. (Even AWill had a some rebounds). It was good to see them smiling and having fun again.


----------



## macro6

Not a good win for us. Now we need New York to win against the Bulls.

We must finish below the Knicks, because I'm afraid if Portland passes up Gerald Green I can see Isiah Thomas drafting him.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Final Score: 127-109

Juzt_SicK03 57
PHeNoM Z28 48
notorious 47 but DQd
madman 43 but DQd
ansoncarter 40
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 36
Turkish Delight 35
Budweiser_Boy 29
Marshall_42 27
speedythief 26

*Winner:* speedythief


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> HAD to break out the PAPE avatar.


Heh looks good.
Who liked Bosh's dunk tonight?
That was sick.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Turkish Delight said:


> Heh looks good.
> Who liked Bosh's dunk tonight?
> That was sick.


Sick, Wicked and NASTY! :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

laydee-bawla22 said:


> Sick, Wicked and NASTY! :biggrin:


My thoughts exactly.
That better be on Court Cuts.
:biggrin:


----------



## speedythief

Turkish Delight said:


> Final Score: 127-109
> 
> Juzt_SicK03 57
> PHeNoM Z28 48
> notorious 47 but DQd
> madman 43 but DQd
> ansoncarter 40
> sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 36
> Turkish Delight 35
> Budweiser_Boy 29
> Marshall_42 27
> speedythief 26
> 
> *Winner:* speedythief


Wow, 26 points off and I win?

I'll parlay these points into something else. I'm stockpiling as it is.


----------

